# Creme Soda Concentrate



## Xhale (9/5/14)

right, I just read some of you fine fellow diy'ing with a creme soda concentrate. And I'm sitting here salivating.
I cant find it on VM site, and before I go emailing the guy, who has, how much do you want, when I can get it, what do you want, I can make a baby and call it after you if you would like?
I NEED this.
asb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

See here.......
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

it's because the concentrates have not been loaded onto the site yet, just the premade juices. to get the concentrate go to the vapour mountain thread here on the forum and get oupa's contact email and email him. he's a great guy and i'm sure he will post overseas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (9/5/14)

thank you all, I've emailed..


----------



## Xhale (9/5/14)

just want to confirm, does this tastes like the green creme soda from sparletta?and not the american clear namesake? I havent seen a eliquid review for this in the forum yet so unsure.


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

Vern said:


> thank you all, I've emailed..



Hangover much? 

I need the premix ready to vape bottle.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (9/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Hangover much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


not really understanding, but no, no hangover. Is this about my boepens? 
As I said, I've emailed the vendor


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

Vern said:


> not really understanding, but no, no hangover. Is this about my boepens?
> As I said, I've emailed the vendor



Hahaha. generally hungover people swear by the groen ambulans. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Yip the groen ambulans (creme soda by sparletta) and a vape is all that is needed to cure a hangover.. So I have heard

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Xhale (11/5/14)

no reply yet..
if the vendor isnt forthcoming, can one of you guys maybe buy some and ship it to me, and I'll cross ship you some uk juice of equal value or WHY.
concentrates only of course, for *cough* aromatherapy
edit: or direct payment. 
Whatever, I need this stuff


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

Vern said:


> no reply yet..
> if the vendor isnt forthcoming, can one of you guys maybe buy some and ship it to me, and I'll cross ship you some uk juice of equal value or WHY.
> concentrates only of course, for *cough* aromatherapy
> edit: or direct payment.
> Whatever, I need this stuff


Let's do it. Am interested in this at 24 mg. Let us work out the details via PM, should it sound viable to you.


----------



## Xhale (11/5/14)

@Matthee fine by me, I'll give the vendor till Monday evening just in case there's been some unexplained delay though.
Will PM you then if I havent had any joy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

